# No PICS: Andouille stuffed ABT's with Shrimp Boil on Saturday



## chadinclw (Nov 7, 2011)

No pics.

Did a few jalapeno ABTs with cream cheese/cheddar seasoned with cajun spice and a nice slice of andouille. Bacon wrapped, of course, and cooked in the MES40 with Jack Daniel's pellets. Also did some sweet peppers stuffed the same.

The shrimp boil went well with 5# of shrimp along with smoked sausage, potatoes, carrots, onions, corn, etc.

Great time was had by all and we broke in the new fire pit and conversation area on the lanai.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 7, 2011)

Sounds like it was a great time.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 7, 2011)

If I think real hard I can picture it in my head....... yum........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Joe


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm sorry but...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2011)

It really sounds good!

Too bad you didn't get any photo's.


----------



## chadinclw (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry, guys! But I've been doing this stuff for a LONG time and pictures just don't take priority to loving on my guests and my new daughter-in-law!! Her hubby, my son, is in boot camp.

Guess I'll just lurk and not post!


----------

